# Young hen sick?



## Esther88 (Nov 15, 2014)

Hey all, I'm new to this forum and new to chickens (about 1 year).
I have a 1 year old Ameraucana hen who has suddenly stopped laying over the past week or so. I have also noticed that her feathers don't look as full almost as if she is losing feathers but no bald patches or anything. Also, she usually flies out of the coop every day which she hasn't done in a while. She is eating, drinking, and seems to be acting normal otherwise. Anything I should be looking out for or any idea what could be causing this? Thanks in advance.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

All of our birds slow down as the days get shorter. But I think she might be molting. The fact that she seems to have less feathers is a sign she's molting. During a molt they quit laying. If she continues to eat and drink normally then that is probably what is going on.


----------



## OldBrickHouseFarm (Sep 30, 2014)

Sounds like molt to me.
Expect it and no eggs every autumn about this time. Each year the winter laying hiatus will be longer and longer. After winter solstice, she'll kick in again with bigger eggs.

I would take them off of layer feed till all are laying again. Switch to a grower feed and provide oyster shell in a separate container for those still building egg shells.


----------



## Esther88 (Nov 15, 2014)

Thanks everyone that makes me feel better. I didn't expect them to stop laying yet since I live in southern AZ it's still in the 80's during the day. All of my other hens are laying well. Also, I have one hen who is constantly having the feathers on her lower back pecked out. She used to have a sore there but I was able to keep it clean and treat it and it's been healed for about 4 months. Any ideas on why they are doing this just to this particular hen? What can I do besides separate them to stop it? I have 6 hens in a 10X10 coop with a 15X15 run which they hand out in all day so hoping it's not lack of space.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Its not the temperature slowing egg production, its the wane of light. Days get shorter, hens molt, laying slows.

They might continue to peck her as she has a big bare target on her back. Could you put a hen saddle/apron on her till she gets some feathers? 
Is it all the other hens pecking or just one?


----------



## OldBrickHouseFarm (Sep 30, 2014)

She may not be the only one molting or beginning to. Feather picking could be a need for more protein. Feathers are 90+% protein. Since she was the target before, they may see her as a source of additional protein. As little as a 2% bump in protein can make a big difference. If they're getting much scratch grains or non-protein based treats, I'd cut that out a while to see if it helps.

X2 on the temp having little to do with it. -30 or so can be stressful so could have an impact on eggs but just cool has no effect.


----------



## Esther88 (Nov 15, 2014)

Interesting, I figured it was the length of day and not the heat but thought maybe it would have a little to do with it. I have never heard of a hen saddle or apron. Is that something I can purchase or do I need to make it myself? They do get some scratch, but very little. They get mostly layer crumbles and fruits, veggies, and stale breads from the kitchen. What could I add or change in the ration to help? I haven't actually seen the hens peck at her since the wound healed. They were all doing it at that point. It looked like her feathers were growing back, but then she was completely bald back there again.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

I add cat kibble when I want to add protein quickly and easily. My birds eat 18% grower, and I add meat scraps, soy meal, and I free range. 
In the winter when they can't get bugs and small rodents themselves, I make suet cakes for them with rendered lard, or buy the ground fat/suet pellet things from the grocery store (for making sausages I think, they sell them here in a bag in the butcher section - just called suet) and toss them in to the birds, increases the protein a bit and helps put some weight on them in the winter - mind it gets COLD here, where you are they likely don't need to be porking fat from November till May LOL

Something had to of pull her quills out. Either another bird or herself. Any signs of parasites?

Also, a hen saddle can be bought off eBay fairly cheaply or made if you have any sewing inclination. They are just little aprons for their backs to protect the hens from the roosters. Some boys get overzealous and mate the hens to death, breaking feathers and eventually balding the hen. The aprons also have the wonderful side effect of protecting a pecked hen from further pecking. Like I said, eBay, or Google for a basic pattern. It's basically an apron that has two elastics that go under their wings to hold it on. More like a hen cape than an apron I guess.


----------



## Esther88 (Nov 15, 2014)

Thank you for that! No, I don't think they have any parasites. They all look healthy and I hold and inspect them regularly. Anything in particular that would be indicative of having a parasite problem? I will check ebay since my sewing machine is broken. Thanks!


----------



## OldBrickHouseFarm (Sep 30, 2014)

Keep in mind that the fruit, vegetables and bread will lower the overall protein intake. That's fine as long as you augment that with some meat, fish or other protein source.

Most chicken feeds will have on the instructions a statement to the effect "this is a complete ration, no other supplements are needed". 
It's good to have chickens to consume our table scraps as long as we consider how they affect total nutrition.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Fish is a great protein source but don't feed in large quantities or it can alter the taste of your eggs! Same with garlic, onions and flax. 
I've eaten a fishy egg before, it's not something you forget LOL


----------

